# My Pigeon wont stop eating carpet fibres



## carmyn (Mar 8, 2014)

My wild pigeon friend has recently started eating my carpet, we put food out for him, but he just walks around the room pulling at the fibres in the carpet and eating them, I wormed him last week because i noticed he had worms, i dont know what kind of worms they are, so i brought a 3-in-1 bird wormer for treatment of roundworms, caecal worms & hairworms, contains Tetramisole. Can anyone please tell me whats wrong with him, why is he doing this?


----------



## pigeonZz(r my life) (Jun 30, 2014)

pigeon like to peak around at the ground its just there instinct to peck at grit or gravel if you see them on the streets that's what there doing so it could be because of the lack of calcium.


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

A) Remove the carpet, permanently or just when he is out. Synthetic materials are really not good for him to injest. I would be mostly afraid of them causing a blockage.

b) supplement his mineral intake for a few days and see if the behaviour stops. You can also offer some greens like spinach or curly kale - he's prob forraging to make up for lost nutrients. Make sure you supply good quailty grit - and check the ingredients - not only for calcium but for other minerals and for salt (3%). If the grit does not have a suitable salt content you can add salt to the grit.

I offer a small bowl of mineral powder and let them pick at will. When I think they need a boost they're not taking in themselves I add a little oil to the feed and a little of the mineral powder


----------

